# Horse Sense For Politicians



## ponymanSF (Feb 8, 2014)

Please enjoy my latest Vermont Public Radio commentary about my Shetland and lessons for politicians

http://www.horsecollaborative.com/index.php?option=com_blog&view=comments&pid=2395&Itemid=72#.UvaZWygiF5j


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 9, 2014)

What a wonderful article. It speaks not only to the politician and horse person, but to all of us in our daily lives. Bravo!


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 9, 2014)

Could you come next door to New York? Our elected leaders need to hear your words of wisdom.


----------



## ponymanSF (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Performancemini and Lucky Seven for your comments. Hope my politicians listen too!


----------

